# Project of the month



## dnalot (Nov 3, 2019)

I see the project of the month is now dead. Sad


----------



## Shelton (Nov 3, 2019)

There was not enough action when I tried to keep it going.   So, it's just not seen right now.   And you are the first person to notice and say something.


----------



## Shelton (Nov 3, 2019)

Got any ideas of how to updated it, change it or keep it going.   I can bring it back in just moments.


----------



## dnalot (Nov 3, 2019)

Perhaps add a button to nominate a project that's  listed under "finished projects". Its not a contest so every month put all the nomination's in a hat and draw a winner. Or maybe all the nominations from the the past three months, content here is thin at times. 

Mark


----------



## cooksservices (Nov 3, 2019)

Hey I am quite new to the group but spend nights and nights reading through the posts here in ore of what some of the guys on here can produce. They have skills I could only dream of having. I could imagine that having a project win project of the month would be quite an achievement and something I would be very proud of. It would be a shame to see this not continue but I suppose if the people aren’t participating or voting it must be hard.


----------



## Shelton (Nov 4, 2019)

@dnalot and @cooksservices    Can you find me a project of the month?   I'll give you until Saturday.   If you can find one for me and let me know, I'll post it and get it going again.    
In the original way, the mods found the Project to feature.   So, I'm willing to amend how it goes.   
Give me a link to the thread of the build.


----------



## dnalot (Nov 5, 2019)

I would like to nominate 

https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/single-cylinder-ohv-snöffy.31615/#post-329292

Beautiful engine with a great sound

Mark


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 5, 2019)

Mark, I agree. Great choice.

Chuck


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 5, 2019)

I think bring it back, but you can call it "Featured Project". This forum is not a "game", in which there are winners and losers. It may be a "game", but it is the game of science and technology .... and the patience, effort of the creator
And when a project is chosen, it's called a "New Featured  Project".


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 5, 2019)

I agree the 'Snoffy' is a great engine but I don't think it's POM material. The POM is supposed to be the project of the month so is intended to have a detailed build log so everyone can follow the project as it progresses from raw stock/castings to a finished item. It's less about how fantastic the final product is but how good the 'project' is. In my opinion, (and I believe the original intent of the POM from reading the old threads) simply posting a final product without the 'project' portion doesn't qualify for POM.

Having said all that, I'd like to see POM continue as well but it can be very difficult to come up with suitable suggestions some months.


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 5, 2019)

"Featured Project"  would be fine with me. 

I enjoy detailed build logs, but I feel this requirement would severely limit the field of completed projects worthy of recognition.   

Chuck


----------



## deeferdog (Nov 5, 2019)

I agree with Cogsy.....but, taking the trouble to take photos, write the log and then post it only to attract almost no comments can be a bit soul destroying. I'm afraid that this forum has a lot of lookers that for reasons unknown do not want to contribute to the general discussion that a project thrives on. If  the POM withers, then in my opinion it's because we either don't care or are just too damn lazy. Cheers, Peter


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 6, 2019)

kuhncw said:


> "Featured Project"  would be fine with me.
> 
> I enjoy detailed build logs, but I feel this requirement would severely limit the field of completed projects worthy of recognition.
> 
> Chuck



Absolutely it limits the field of available projects, which is why they're so difficult to find and why they've dried up lately. But, if a post or two of a completed engine is enough to be POM then what is POM really achieving? If it is a requirement that there is a detailed build log then there is something to 'point' the viewers of the POM to read about/learn about. If there's nothing more substantial than what can be found in the POM announcement post then what is the point of even telling the members about it? 

I don't think I've explained it well so here's a made-up scenario: Bill Bloggs posts a few pics and a video of his completed supercharged V8 model and we all (rightly) comment about how good a job he's done and how nice it runs, sounds and looks. Much kudos to him for his work and he's happy for the feedback. Then a few weeks later it's announced that his V8 has won POM and then...I guess we all say again how nice his engine is and anybody who missed his initial post but happens to see the POM can also comment on how nice it is. But with a detailed build thread, which is the actual content I think most of us are here for, anyone seeing the POM and interested in it as a project or just to see the work that went into it gets pointed to the detailed thread where they can potentially spend many hours reading along and learning (one of Terry Mayhugh's incredible threads as an example). Without that build thread we're basically handing out gold stars for a single nice post.

That's my two cents for what it's worth (probably less than you paid for it).


----------



## Shelton (Nov 6, 2019)

I do see the work required to be a POM, but I see a nice build without it being called a Featured Build or Project.

More comments?   We do want to keep this science/art going.    What more can we do?


----------



## Shelton (Nov 6, 2019)

dnalot said:


> I would like to nominate
> 
> https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/single-cylinder-ohv-snöffy.31615/#post-329292
> 
> ...


Since this does not have the build thread referenced, it there a build thread?    If not, this could be a Featured Build/Project.
What do you all think?


----------



## dnalot (Nov 6, 2019)

kuhncw said:


> "Featured Project"  would be fine with me.
> 
> I enjoy detailed build logs, but I feel this requirement would severely limit the field of completed projects worthy of recognition.
> 
> Chuck



I would be fine with a Featured build. And I would be fine if someone, anyone would like to nominate something else. People need to start contributing.

Mark


----------



## larryg (Nov 6, 2019)

deeferdog said:


> I agree with Cogsy.....but, taking the trouble to take photos, write the log and then post it only to attract almost no comments can be a bit soul destroying. I'm afraid that this forum has a lot of lookers that for reasons unknown do not want to contribute to the general discussion that a project thrives on.  Cheers, Peter



I kinda identify with the above.  I have a build languishing in the castings forum.  I'm getting little feedback and a lot of the pictures have had no looks at them.  For me it is hard to put these build posts together and for what?

That said the engine I'm building is running now and I just need to gather up enough chits to get the build post caught up.  At times I've been known to utter the phrase " My ability to give a chit has hit zero and is still plummeting."  I know that it's nice to read builds but please take the time to encourage and give help when you can. 

I know for me I need your chits and I'm sure all others posting builds appreciate them also.

lg
no neat sig line


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 7, 2019)

larryg said:


> I kinda identify with the above.  I have a build languishing in the castings forum.  I'm getting little feedback and a lot of the pictures have had no looks at them.  For me it is hard to put these build posts together and for what?
> 
> That said the engine I'm building is running now and I just need to gather up enough chits to get the build post caught up.  At times I've been known to utter the phrase " My ability to give a chit has hit zero and is still plummeting."  I know that it's nice to read builds but please take the time to encourage and give help when you can.
> 
> ...



I agree with you Larry, the feedback is nice to get. I'm guilty of not giving enough myself. Sometimes, especially if I've chipped in on a few question threads already, I figure I've posted enough and don't want to flood the forum with my posts. Maybe I should make sure I make at least one general comment on a build thread every couple of days.

For what it's worth, your build thread is a terrific example of a 'proper' build thread and the engine is coming along nicely. So far you've got over 3500 views on it and I from the pictures so far I'd be guessing it would potentially be in the running for a POM once it's finished...


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi Administrator !
There is something I want to say:
I think POM is not only the forum's rating of a project, but it is the result of the members' dedication to creating that project. Those are great projects !! It might take a long time to find a POM project and I don't think there's any reason to lock it
And one more thing, you are an administrator of the forum, when you want to delete or lock a certain function of the forum, you should consult everyone before doing it, unless you think you can do anything whatever you like
 Perhaps this is my biggest mistake since I joined the forum.


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 7, 2019)

This might be a rambling post, but I've been in this situation many times: An example (exaggerated to make my point and to avoid too much identification.) - Once I belonged to a car club and we met and just parked our cars next to each other and wandered around looking and talking. If the public came, we answered questions. Our families came and burgers were cooked and it was a nice way to spend a sunny spring Sunday afternoon. Then someone suggested that awards be given and then there were three committees to write the rules and someone else suggested changing the venue to a private place and charging admission. Then the rules of participation became very stringent and a lot of people stayed home. Before long someone thought we should get a sponsor and get the sponsor to provide jackets and caps with our logo, which now had to be redesigned by a "Pro." You get the picture and I got out of there.

I do this as a hobby, as part of many of my interests, and I like to learn and improve. I believe that this is a hobby forum and I think we should avoid getting away from our roots.

I like the "Project of the Month." Call it that or call it "Featured Projects," or something else. I think most of us have reasons to identify a project as special or worth note in some way. I don't think this should be judged in any kind of way it should be more like a news item than an award. You could have more than one featured project, or do it quarterly, or do it twice a month, or whatever.

I do think the idea of letting the membership (those who are registered as members) nominate, suggest, or call attention to projects as worth highlighting. For simplicity's sake, there should be a period for nominating  projects for notice with a cut-off date and time (gotta have a time, as we are worldwide.) Decide whether the list of nominations gets dumped after the current time, or keep a queue going for a longer period of time.

I think it is a good idea to encourage anyone nominating a project to provide a reason why they want to call attention to the project in question. I could find myself, for example,  nominating a project that looks very rough because it was made by a first-timer with crude tools, or I could suggest featuring someone's project if they made tremendous improvement in skills over the length of the build.

I believe that encouraging a build log of some kind would be a good idea: that is part of the "project." It could, however, be as simple as a statement or statements of rationale for choosing the project and the methods of completion.

I like all kinds of mechanical objects, so I don't like the idea of restricting the project to an engine. The only limitation I can think of today is not being in favor of someone registering as a member today to post something just so it could be nominated today. The only other limitation I can think of is the posting of something just to publicise or sell a product on the open market.

That's it for now. More thought might change this.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Shelton (Nov 7, 2019)

I like some of these ideas.     And I only made that forum not visible after it was just not much action in there.  And getting more difficult to find a post that had not already been featured.

I'm very glad that @dnalot  noticed and said something.


----------



## awake (Nov 7, 2019)

As a newbie, I am a bit hesitant to weigh in, but here goes anyway:

I had been wondering what constituted a Project of the Month, and this thread has been very helpful in answering that question. I have to say I lean towards there being at least _some_ write-up of the project - not just pictures of a finished build - but that is selfishness on my part, as I am learning so much from the build logs!

With respect to the low response rate for build logs, I have to say that I have felt hesitant chiming in when I am such a newbie, with nothing but ignorance to share - but now that I am seeing how valuable it is, I will be much more likely to post a word of encouragement. All that to say, it may be that some of what is needed is some "training" for us newer members. 

Finally, a suggestion/question, for what it is worth: if the consensus leans towards build logs, but these can get bogged down due to perceived lack of interest ... is it possible to name a well-established-but-not-yet-complete build log as project of the month? (Not as finished _engine_ of the month, but as _project_ of the month - open to ongoing projects.)

Perhaps it would even be appropriate for a given project to be celebrated as POM more than once - say, after 25% or so has been built, there may be some really good discussion of how the design has evolved and how it has begun to translate into metal ... then at the 60% mark, there is a really worthwhile solution to a nagging problem ... and then maybe at 100% there is yet another celebration of the running completion?


----------



## Shelton (Nov 7, 2019)

I have just put up the suggested Featured Build, and asked for member to off support.    

So, I would think one in the process of being built would be a good suggestion so we can Feature Build and bring attention to it for the support of the builder.      

This is a good thread, and all types of members should participate.     

If you notice, the Project of the Month build is back, and a Featured Build is listed.   There is a notice at top of forum with a link to that new thread.    The image was persisting in being too large, so I compromised and put a title.

Please keep the comments and suggestions coming.


----------



## lkrestorer (Nov 8, 2019)

I'm adding my 2-1/2 cents (2.500 cents ) because my situation might be similar to many of the 'lesser-abled' folks who follow this forum. I am totally amazed at the build logs that I see and I look them over very closely. I very much appreciate them because I need all the instruction and ideas that I can get.

That being said, I love anything mechanical. I have three collector cars, an 80 year old John Deere tractor, several 80 + year old gas powered Maytag washers and some hit 'n miss engines that are in great need of attention. This is in addition to a house with all of it's "I'm wearing out" surprises that sits in the middle of 11 acres of trees. Being retired, I can find time for a lot of it but advancing age and all of it's 'features' can be limiting.

I love machining! Winter in Minnesota is very welcome because I can bury myself in my beloved projects in my heated shop. I spend a lot of time making pieces that end up in my 'oh-no' bucket and, as my grand daughter says, making 'glitter'. I follow builds on the forum and try to imitate many of the things that are shown. I admire the projects and abilities of the more experienced members. This is my inspiration and keeps me in the shop. Yes, I have some interesting (to me) accomplishments but they are of the simple variety. I have even designed and built a couple of cannons that look pretty good.

I don't know how the people who post all of this stuff find the time to do it. I don't have the inclination to get immersed in the world of CAD because there's already so much to do. I get the HMEM emails every day but maybe read one every 4 0r 5 days (today was the day).

My point with all of this is that I believe I'm an example of another layer of followers of this forum. There are many wanna-be's that can only use this as an excellent learning tool and don't have the knowledge, expertise, abilities or spare time (I'd really rather be making my scraps or 'glitter') to be even eligible for project of the month status - let alone being able to document the road we took to make something.

We need the "experts" to keep us going while we fumble and scratch our heads. Please keep showing us 'the good stuff' that we can aspire to. I'll keep watching.


----------



## TonyM (Nov 9, 2019)

I have seen all types of projects receive project of the month. From all levels of skills and equipment which is inspiring and informative for everyone. I can understand how current projects can dry up making it  difficult to find a regular monthly project. I am sure that many, like me, can take years to finish a project so there must be a limit to how many new projects are finished or published each month. The only problem I see is finding a *Monthly project*. 
Simply changing the title to *Featured Project* solves the problem and the featured project remains until it's replaced by another one. It does not need to be 'monthly'


----------



## propclock (Nov 9, 2019)

"Making Glitter!", excellent! My father used to say "Making Wrinkles"
when he was single point cutting threads.


----------



## SteveM (Nov 10, 2019)

I can see the reasoning in making in the provision of a  build log being a requirement for the POM or Featured Project or whatever it may become. But that denies some amazing engines that really deserve special recognition.
A perfect case in point is the engine posted last month by 'srobovak' here:   https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/single-cylinder-ohv-snöffy.31615/#post-329292
That engine is beautiful and original, a marvellous piece of engineering. An engine of that quality is rare indeed and should be recognised as such, even if the maker - for whatever reason - did not provide a build log.
Could there perhaps be a 'Hall of Fame' gallery that would simply be a showcase for engines like this?


----------



## kadora (Nov 11, 2019)

I was 56 years old when I got my POM - I was happy like little child  having new rocking horse.
POM is only valuation for our patience and effort .
Please keep it live.


----------



## nel2lar (Nov 11, 2019)

A better way to draw interest is to put a reply prize. Maybe it would draw more viewers and participants if they thought they could get something for just leaving a comment. Maybe a T-shirt or maybe a nice spread of photos for the POM for that month. I look almost every month and I am guilty as the next to not leave a comment. That does not make it right but maybe a prize would be the boost in response.


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 12, 2019)

*First, I want to apologize to the Admin who created and tried to maintain this wonderful forum, when I have the offensive words, I apologize !
*
I have questions:
for example: the project of "webster engine"  , the people before created and win "POM" for that project, such as *bmac2, Brian Rupnow* .... there are many, they are the masters. And then, for "amateur" people like me or like werowance ( i'm sorry ) in the project :
https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/werowance-builds-a-webster.30772/
and more..
Even though I or them, trying their best to achieve only 80% can be more, but cannot achieve 100% or more with the projects that have win POM, so can  win POM?

And:
https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/lanz-tractor.31327/page-3#post-330454

https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/longboys-black-water-model-gas-engine.31284/
......
Can be considered "in process"?
and if, is considered "in process" then it can win POM?
I do not know why they do so? Maybe they don't know if those Pictures are considered "in process" or some other reason ...... ( _*different my Picture V2 and V4 engine  , it's just updated, not more*_ )
and can nominated as a POM ?


----------



## cds4byu (Nov 12, 2019)

propclock said:


> "Making Glitter!", excellent! My father used to say "Making Wrinkles"
> when he was single point cutting threads.



My brother used to use brass shavings as "gold dust" in his dungeons and dragons games...


----------



## Shelton (Nov 12, 2019)

@minh-thanh    The projects of the month were completed builds, and often had a separate build thread to refer to.

If using the Featured Build, this could be a mostly built project.    This is a new idea and evolving.    I did save your post so I can see the links you mentioned.   They may be able to be a Featured Build if not a Project of the Month.

@nel2lar     The idea of a reward for participating on a thread.   Rather foreign to my way of thinking, but I'll have to think on it more.   Something may help.


----------



## nel2lar (Nov 12, 2019)

Angie
If a person has input to a build and contribute maybe they should at least have a Shout Out To.  Maybe a T-shirt campaign to see how many are onboard.


----------



## TonyM (Nov 13, 2019)

I am very much against a 'prize' competition. 
This site membership covers a wide variety people from around the world with varying levels of skills, equipment, disposable income and access to materials.  from someone who is new to machining and has an old lathe and bits of metal from a scrapyard to another who is a highly competent design engineer with the latest CNC machines and loads of spare income. Every one of them has a valuable and respected input but there is no way to compare their efforts.  I have been involved in a website competition before and they can create a fair bit of controversy when an open comp treats everyone as equal when they are clearly not. Recognition or drawing attention to a particular effort is great and for most is reward enough whatever their skills levels.


----------



## Shelton (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks everyone.   I'm really appreciating all the outlooks posted and the ideas.   At this time a t-shirt would be a costly effort to have created and then buy enough to make it work.      Also, the members should appreciate all the effort and the projects being built since they are on a forum for that and just want to post.   

I know some shyer folks won't post as they think they don't have anything to add.  But, the truth is everyone wants to be appreciated and just a couple of appreciative comments go a long way to help encourage more builds.


----------



## Peter Twissell (Nov 13, 2019)

I'm a new member here, so please forgive me for wading in after only posting an introduction and a request for help.
I would suggest that there are many reasons for selecting a Featured Project, Project of the Month, or whatever title is settled upon.
Certainly, a well built engine warrants attention, but perhaps we should also look for novel design features, manufacturing methods, applications or anything a little unusual.
I often find myself more impressed by an engineering solution that just about works, when made with very little resource, than a shiny CNC produced, slick product.


----------



## kuhncw (Nov 13, 2019)

I feel TonyM's comments (quoted below)  are very good.  I like the idea of Featured Project rather than Monthly Project and I feel the recognition should be for a completed project.  To me, a build log is a plus, but should not a requirement as a lot of good work is turned out by members who don't keep a log.  We can always ask questions or ask for photos of a specific feature or operation.  Let's not complicate the way we recognize members for their accomplishments or make this into a competition.  

Chuck






TonyM said:


> I have seen all types of projects receive project of the month. From all levels of skills and equipment which is inspiring and informative for everyone. I can understand how current projects can dry up making it difficult to find a regular monthly project. I am sure that many, like me, can take years to finish a project so there must be a limit to how many new projects are finished or published each month. The only problem I see is finding a *Monthly project*.
> Simply changing the title to *Featured Project* solves the problem and the featured project remains until it's replaced by another one. It does not need to be 'monthly'





TonyM said:


> I am very much against a 'prize' competition.
> This site membership covers a wide variety people from around the world with varying levels of skills, equipment, disposable income and access to materials. from someone who is new to machining and has an old lathe and bits of metal from a scrapyard to another who is a highly competent design engineer with the latest CNC machines and loads of spare income. Every one of them has a valuable and respected input but there is no way to compare their efforts. I have been involved in a website competition before and they can create a fair bit of controversy when an open comp treats everyone as equal when they are clearly not. Recognition or drawing attention to a particular effort is great and for most is reward enough whatever their skills levels.


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 14, 2019)

I agree against prizes (except for the recognition part).

What TonyM said: Individual members have individual differences and side-by-side comparison of different projects is not directly possible.

On the build log question: Members differ in terms of their abilities and equipment to produce build logs. This should also mean we are not creating a competition for the best technical writer, photographer, or video producer. I like build logs, and like to see them with POM and other posts, but I also like to see all varieties of them. 

--ShopShoe


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 14, 2019)

I am making another post as I think this is entirely a different thought than what I said above.

One thing that could possibly be considered:

The currency of a lot of YouTube presenters is in stickers. Perhaps if there was enough interest in stickers by members and a variety of ways to "buy" them that might be a reasonable approach.

THEN: Featured project, etc. could get a free sticker. 

OR MAYBE I'm contradicting myself. Not the first time. I think I'll go to the  corner and sharpen some pencils for awhile.

--ShopShoe


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 14, 2019)

Several times translated

I think POM should be kept, with "in process" to create the project that is "how to create it" or a similar meaning. and I think I and many people learn a lot from project processes and other "processes". POM is an acknowledgment of their contribution and they deserve it
Because projects that achieve POM are too great, it will be difficult for others or find new POM, so look for something new like a "featured project" or similar meaning. It will enrich the forum

And this is for you who use English as  primary language !! You can do things like me but a lot easier.


----------



## kadora (Nov 15, 2019)

I agree with MinH -Thanh

for people whose mother language is not English to write perfect build log is quite complicated .


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 15, 2019)

kadora said:


> I agree with MinH -Thanh
> 
> for people whose mother language is not English to write perfect build log is quite complicated .



I don't think the language has to be perfect but a build log is a combination of pictures and enough description to make sense. I know I've seen some completed parts and wondered how the builder went about making them. So a picture or pictures of the process and some rough description about why something was done a certain way (when it's not obvious) is all that is needed. I know I learn a lot from reading build logs and seeing the different methods and techniques people use that just can't be expressed just with pictures of a completed engine. Google-translated text wouldn't put me off at all.


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 16, 2019)

For me, when I was working on a project, I would take some pictures when I did a part and I thought it would be a little different (just my thoughts) so that when someone asked about that part and I will show them "the way I do".
example : 
how to make crankshaft for V2 engine 
https://www.homemodelenginemachinis...-to-make-the-crankshaft-from-steel-bar.31156/
 Or : https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/make-brass-washer-for-spark-plug.31130/

With google translation, it is quite true for daily communication, or sentences like "normal", but with science and technology:
 Simple example:
 stroke piston : hành trình piston





sometimes I have to translate many times, with many google translate tabs just hope that I translate right.


----------



## minh-thanh (Nov 16, 2019)

kadora said:


> I agree with MinH -Thanh
> 
> for people whose mother language is not English to write perfect build log is quite complicated .





Cogsy said:


> I don't think the language has to be perfect but a build log is a combination of pictures and enough description to make sense. I know I've seen some completed parts and wondered how the builder went about making them. So a picture or pictures of the process and some rough description about why something was done a certain way (when it's not obvious) is all that is needed. I know I learn a lot from reading build logs and seeing the different methods and techniques people use that just can't be expressed just with pictures of a completed engine. Google-translated text wouldn't put me off at all.


 
*There seems to be a misunderstanding of what I mean  
I mean, everyone please give more ideas and suggestions ... for the forum

I think, I should limit comments like this hay and in cases like this , sometimes misleading, and causing debate ... I'm sorry.
So, this is the last post !
*


----------



## ShopShoe (Nov 16, 2019)

Just another random wandering thought:

I am not distressed or offended to see posts in other languages.

This forum is in English, but if someone wants to post a translated-to-English message, then also post in her or his original language, that is OK with me. I do not mind, just like I don't mind seeing sign-language translators next to speakers at events.

I can use online translators myself if I want, and I have enough multi-lingual friends and relatives who can help "if I really want to know."

(I studied French and Spanish, but after 40 years or more my skills are bad. I also have some German heritage, and I credit my reading posts here and elsewhere in German with my gaining of an understanding of what a given piece of German means, even though I probably can't pronounce it to speak.)

--ShopShoe


----------



## Shelton (Nov 17, 2019)

Posting in native language, with google translate below sounds great.   Believe it or not, I do site admin on a site in Portuguese  and I really rely on Goggle translates, or if I post something I may use bablefish to do a translate from American English to Portuguese.


----------



## cbwho (Nov 17, 2019)

As a lurker here... Requiring a build log for a project of the month nomination is too arduous of a qualification.


----------



## Shelton (Nov 18, 2019)

cbwho said:


> As a lurker here... Requiring a build log for a project of the month nomination is too arduous of a qualification.



Now we can call it a Featured Build and everyone gets to admire it and encourage the builder.


----------

